

Why is google always out-innovating the competition? - Concours

how can google always out-innovate the competition? (Microsoft , yahoo...etc) are the engineers at Google too smart for the rest, is it the company culture or is the competition just too slow? Can the competition do anything against this at all? it seems like facebook just choose to go after google's engineers, probably not only a facebook practice.<p>(english knowledge: beta RC)
======
vyrotek
Sort a loaded question, I don't believe they alwasy do. I feel most of the
time they spot things that are 'innovative' and either acquire or copy it. I
tend to think that for something to be innovative it needs to also be well
received. That requires good timing.

Google Wave was impressive technically, but the world wasn't interested.
Google Instant search is impressive, but would you switch search engines for
such a feature? Will you even see this feature during the day? I won't,
because I never go to the Google homepage to search.

